# can't straighten bow arm without string slapping forearm.



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

So I've been struggling lately with a torqueing problem in my grip, and ended up fixing it by putting a little more palm into my grip. I still keep my wrist straight, and don't allow it to fall back toward the outside of my forearm. No matter what I try I cant avoid the string slapping my forearm when the release goes off. Measured, I am a 30.5" draw length and I have tried a range from 29.5 to 31.5 inches but I cant avoid the slapping, although I do feel more comfortable on the longer side so I dont believe its a draw length issue. What do I need to tweak? Neither my forearm or 3d scores can take this any longer.


----------



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd like to be able to lock out my bow arm without the string slapping.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

If you have your arm in the proper position you shouldn't have a problem. A person can turn their hand so it looks like it's supposed to on the grip but if you don't rotate your upper arm correctly, you can still hit your forearm. For a right hand shooter, you want your elbow to face to your left. If it faces to the ground, you'll hit your arm.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Little more to it than the diagram. Person's natural straight arm includes what the elbow is capable of or what comes natural. Most string slap I know of comes from improper hand placement to the riser grip. Next for string slap is draw length or draw length make up of the bow too long.
Okay, the bow arm should go straight out naturally, no twisting. Do not force the elbow in the lock position, just where it stops, say a natural lock.... 

Myself; Proper hand placement to the riser grip, bow arm straight out, shoulder low, if I let the bow come straight back (relaxing the elbow) my elbow points something of 45 degrees down, not out. The only way I can make my elbow face out is to twist my arm which has pressure build in the shoulder. I don't want this.

Here's a old pic of shooter who has a hyper extended elbow (natural). I believe he won the Iowa Open some years back. Even so his bow elbow does not face out.


----------



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you very much for the diagram! I believe that's the solution.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Huntinsker said:


> If you have your arm in the proper position you shouldn't have a problem. A person can turn their hand so it looks like it's supposed to on the grip but if you don't rotate your upper arm correctly, you can still hit your forearm. For a right hand shooter, you want your elbow to face to your left. If it faces to the ground, you'll hit your arm.
> 
> View attachment 2213582


The best example I've seen for the correct arm position. ^^^^

Like sonny said though, don't force it straight. It will lock in a relaxed position.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have buddies with a slightly bent looking arm and perfectly straight arms and hyper extended looking arms and none of us wack our forearm because we have our grip at the correct angle and our arm rotated at the correct angle. 

Just sit there at your desk and put your arm out in front of you and pretend like you are holding your bow and set your grip, then rotate your arm and the hand can stay put and the wrist has the ability to allow the arm to rotate independent and the elbow will rotate away from the string. Now if you get your knuckles at a 45 and your elbow at a 45 then things fit together much more smoothly and your shooting form will be even better.

I have shooting form articles if you want to pm me on grip and stance and front arm.


----------



## twelve-ring (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you. I just tried this and no slap. the bow sits in my hand more comfortably and I can extend my arm out to where it feels more stable.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Great another happy customer well done guys


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Rotation of the elbow should be done at the "set" position.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

subconsciously said:


> Rotation of the elbow should be done at the "set" position.


Explain? I don't rotate my elbow. I draw and it's there....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Explain? I don't rotate my elbow. I draw and it's there....


You probably do it instinctively (naturally) when you place your hand onto the grip.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

Not everyone can extend there arm out straight, or even with the elbow rotated fully. My arm is actually in between the two examples, ala Levi Morgan. Chance Beaubouef has his going straight up with the elbow pointing down. Your grip will have a lot to do with hitting your arm with the string.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Have seen several pros wearing arm guards. Not the end of the world.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Frank Thomas at TAMU showed me many years ago how to pronate the elbow to help avoid this - with a good 45deg grip and some active pronation, it's possible to eliminate this altogether, but sometimes it's unavoidable depending on your anatomy.

That's what they make armguards for, though. I just wear a good one all the time and have stopped worrying about it - good alignment trumps a stung arm on the shot so I just keep a good stock of armguards with me at all times.

DM


----------



## GrahamJ (Apr 24, 2014)

I had an issue with this a while ago. I was able to focus so hard on the X ring that even when i knew it was going to hurt, I could still shoot pretty well. Got to the point where it actually drew blood a couple times. Anyway, i changed my grip significantly and solved it. I moved the grip on my bow more to the center of the pad on my thumb side of my hand, rather than having the grip follow the natural groove in my palm. Problem solved. I still shoot with my elbow pointed mostly down, and not rotated out. Like Sonny said, for me it seems to create more tension to try to rotate.
Graham


----------

